# Help with getting into a film school.



## EvilThing (Dec 10, 2008)

Right now, I'm a student at a community college. I plan to transfer to a film school in the fall of 2010. I want to know where I stand so if any of you could help it would be greatly appreciated.

Here is where I stand grade wise. I graduated high school 35th out of 272 with a GPA of 3.5. My grades were alright but there are a few marks that I wish weren't on my transcripts. As far as my college work goes, I should end up with only one grade below a A by the time I transfer. That one grade will be a B. I will have completed somewhere in the neighborhood of 50 credit hours by the time I transfer.

As for standardized tests. I plan to take the ACT this next semester. I'm hoping for at least a 30. If I don't score that high I should at least score above a 25.

I think my portfolio will look pretty good. I wrote and directed a series of TV spots for a local museum recently and I should be able to complete at least 4 short films by the time I transfer. I have a good amount of still photography experiance under my belt as well. I was published by a local magazine and my still portfolio is growing rapidly.

In high school I was a memeber of a few organizations but not many. I can curently list five organizations on a resume. In the next month or so I'm going to join a bunch of my college's organizons. I also plan to do some volunteer work for a couple of local museums and a local community theater. 

As for letters of reccomendation. Right now I can get two that would provide great insight into my leadeship capabilities. One would be from the museum director that I made the TV spots for and the other would be from the teacher that served as the producer on the project. 

I will also have held down a steady job for three years by the time I transfer if that helps at all.

I'm taking the shotgun approach as far as film schools and scholarships go. I'm going to apply to several top tier schools and several others as well. 

If anyone could tell me what my chances of getting into a good school are I would greatly appriciate it. Also, What can I do to make myself look better and stand out? Thank you.


----------



## NeoVideoRetro (Dec 11, 2008)

Are you serious? Human?

Nice resume buddy, your chances seem pretty favorable.


----------



## Jayimess (Dec 11, 2008)

If you are only joining the "bunch" of student orgs and volunteering for long lists of them for your application, I suggest only doing things that really intrigue you.

Rather than make four not so good or okay films in a year, why not focus on making one quickly, but not sloppily...and for the next one give yourself as much time as possible to learn from your mistakes and happy accidents on the first shoot.  Not only will you be able to tangibly chart your growth to film schools, when applying, but you will have taught yourself so much, which might just be a nice cloud to fall back on should your transfer not be approved..."Hey, I still got so much from the application process, and I am a stronger self-taught filmmaker already, let's keep going with this." 

Write.  A lot.  Take still photographs and write stories for them, this will help you learn to control your idea flow.  Write stories and take still photographs of them, this will help you write visually.  Write stories and nothing more, this will help you write stories for others to interpret.  Take pictures galore and/or make silent films, this will help you tell stories without words.  

All of these things will improve you as a filmmaker, and by the end of this, it will show in your application materials.  You might not even want to go anymore...it could make you realize that doing this all of the time isn't actually what you want, you'd rather keep it a hobby.

Just keep focused on film as much as possible, no puns intended.

I would try to get letters of recommendation from folks who can attest you your creative abilities and vision, though I'd say in addition to, not necessarily instead of your leadership.

Your stats will get you into universities, but what really matters that your creative submissions get you into the film programs, and between now and then, you can improve upon them by working on other things...How cool is that?

The application process is a great year...you can learn so very much.  Looking back, it's the best prep for film school.

Good luck!


----------



## EvilThing (Dec 11, 2008)

Thanks for the advice. I'll keep it in mind.

I see what you are saying about the short films but I think the four will turn out alright. I served as cinematographer on a friends film and I learned a lot from his mistakes. He went for a large and complicated project with a fairly large cast and multiple locations. After seeing all of the problems he had I decided to keep mine short and simple. I'm not going to make one over five minutes in length. The films call for a small cast and a very limited number of locations. I'm keeping the dialogue simple and sparse and I'll have enough homemade equipment to shoot the films in an interesting manner.

I brought up leadership when discussing the reccomendation letters because NYU's site said something about that. I agree with what you say and can tell you that these letters will also provide insight into my creative ablities. I worked with the teacher on various film and photography projects for a year and a half. The museum director was involved in the brainstorming stages of the TV spots. I know I need another one but I'm sure I'll dig a good one up somewhere.

Thanks again for your advice. If there's anything else you can add I would love to hear it. For the next year this is my number one priority so I can use all the help I can get.


----------



## EvilThing (Dec 20, 2008)

Can anyone else help?


----------



## Jayimess (Dec 20, 2008)

Actually, you don't see what I'm saying about the short films.  

Re-read my post, or here's the gist...

I wasn't saying make one long one.  I was advising that you focus less on cranking out a set number of shorts and focus on making less in quantity, truly amazing films.  An ounce of gold is worth a pound of poo.


----------



## mikeg (Dec 20, 2008)

This is completely off-topic, but I haven't been able to find out through NYU's website how many recommendation letters are required (for a transfer student).  Could any help me out with this question?


----------



## hoohaProductions (Dec 20, 2008)

"an ounce of gold is worth a pound of poo." 

Ahh, Jayimess. You're fun.


----------



## sestilwell (Dec 25, 2008)

> If anyone could tell me what my chances of getting into a good school are I would greatly appriciate it. Also, What can I do to make myself look better and stand out? Thank you.



If your serious about it, check out my web page at myspace.com/spcstilwell . I attended an orientation for FSU and am currently applying for UCF Film department. I know what its like taking a few years to prepare, so I made a blog with tips and a real portfolio with essays to give people like you an idea and hopefully it will ease your stress a little by seeing a real  submission. It is posted in the blog titled "about my essays". Feel free to read it. I'm also on youtube under UCF portfolio, SPCSTILWELL is my username there (look for the fountain pic).


----------



## sestilwell (Dec 25, 2008)

> If anyone could tell me what my chances of getting into a good school are I would greatly appriciate it.



Your chance of getting into a top film school is equal to the chance you give yourself. If you don't give your application a chance (say, by "winging it"), you don't have any. If you prepare (as I see you are preparing), you are giving yourself all the chances in the world. Ultimately, you get out what you put into it. In my opinion, the students make the school. I'm from Florida where Tebow plays. He said something very smart :"Hard work beats talent when talent don't work hard" and that's the truth. * And I'll be posting a new blog soon for prospective film students so keep an eye out


----------

